# Kribensis



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the *video *with this fish and his fry here: Male Kribensis fish guards his fry


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad to see the fish I gave you grew up and gave you some fry.

How are the rest of the other ones I gave you doing?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Good looking Dad there.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, Beautiful fish. would these cichlids fit in a community tank like rams? or no?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

4rdguy said:


> Wow, Beautiful fish. would these cichlids fit in a community tank like rams? or no?


They do, I have them all in a community tank with rams, pleco, tetras.
But if you want to breed them then I suggest not.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Glad to see the fish I gave you grew up and gave you some fry.
> 
> How are the rest of the other ones I gave you doing?


Yes, It's yours!

The rest is fine, I guess. I can't calculate them because they are constantly moving and hiding between plants, but I guess all of them are alive.

I need to make a pause in my shrimp work and find out what kribensises I need to give away. They all show their sexual characters now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

4rdguy said:


> Wow, Beautiful fish. would these cichlids fit in a community tank like rams? or no?


They are, but if they breed they will defend their breeding cave and drive off all other fish from that area. It's like a square foot of a tank.
Males can fight with each other. That's why I need to get rid of some of them soon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely fish Igor!


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

I have seen its fries and they were AWESOME.....
They way their mother protecting them was sooo touching....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

I have another bunch of eggs hatching very soon.

BTW, If some one wants *kribensis fry*, you can get from me *for free*.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

beautiful male there man!

have any for sale?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some *for free* 

I have small babies for free and some adults, the only problem I can't calculate them


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video. Babies*

It's a video of kribensis babies and parents near their cave.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind getting some .. just started setting up a new 20g

are the fry big enough to survive a 45g with rams in the meantime?

hmm I could wait a bit..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

okoolo said:


> I wouldn't mind getting some .. just started setting up a new 20g
> 
> are the fry big enough to survive a 45g with rams in the meantime?
> 
> hmm I could wait a bit..


Some of them can survive with adult rams. But it's better to wait several weeks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would probably wait, I put a couple guppy fry roughly the same size and holy crap my rams chased them down like they were Live brine shrimps or something lol. The guppies didn't win in the end...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video*

Parents and new offspring.

Video: Kribenses fish is scaring me away


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

very good looking guy! they do a cool twitch movement every now and then.


----------

